# dog lump



## jessymessyjones (Jun 30, 2012)

My dog has a fairly large lump on his back. It is not discolored it appears to be under the skin;however, it looks as though one part of it has scabbed over and as though there was blood previously there. He's 13  don't want it to be anything serious!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, don't think you've posted before so well done for being brave. I would go to your vet and get it checked out.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes definitely take your dog to the vets. Old dogs very often grow lumps and bumps and are normally nothing serious but if it is something nasty then it checked out early with your vet can make all the difference. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## jessymessyjones (Jun 30, 2012)

His bump ended up bursting a bit today and, as gross as it may sound, white cottage cheese like puss came out of it. We haven't been able to go into the vet yet because its a long weekend and they were not open. It seems to have gone down a bit as the puss came out and we just put some disinfectant on it until we can go in. I think its possibly a cyst?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jessy . . as a nurse this sounds like whats called an "inclusion cyst" as Im relating this to ones i have seen on patients . . when we incise these we use a wick type material that is coated in iodoform to pack it with as this needs to stay open and heal from the inside out. They can be all inclusive or have "tracks" or pockets surrounding the cyst as well. We also culture the cheesy material to make sure the appropiate bacteria is isolated and an antibiotic is given that will cover that bacteria. These are not malignant lesions, but do please take him to the vet for antibiotic treatment as the location on his back is close to his spine and you would not want a tract to reach that area as this would be very dangerous. Hope this helps!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

the information on this site is amazing!


----------

